# Killing Norton Processes



## Dracion1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been having various problems with Norton Internet Security 2008, where it eats most of my virtual memory and ram causing other programs (mainly games) I have to crash. I've tried killing the processes in various ways, including running task manager as Administrator and System, but I can't seem to be able to kill the processes. Is there any way I can kill the processes?

The specific error it has caused the most is when I play Source games, a little message pops up saying; "Warning - OS Paged Pool Memory Low". I've killed other processes, but Norton appears to be the major resource hog.

Hate to sound picky, but I'm looking for a direct way to kill the processes. I'm not looking to changing page file (tried + failed), removing Norton (I've still got 6 months paid for, and it's a shared computer), adding service packs, etc.

Many thanks, Dracion :smile:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You've already noted the problem. Norton is resource intensive.

Many modern AVs protect their running processes, and won't allow you to easily kill them. Helping you to disable your protection would be irresponsible. 

If you're looking to disable it, then the fact that you've paid for it doesn't seem to matter.

Add more memory (with Norton, on XP, you need at least 1GB), or use a solution which does not require as much in the way of resources.

Avira by AntiVir is a great, free AntiVirus solution, which is not near the hog Norton is.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Dracion1,

As a long-time Norton user, I completely agree with tetonbob, Norton is a resource HOG. As far as AV/Firewall programs go - Norton DOES do a good job of detecting and thwarting threats. If you can live with the performance issues - I'd say Norton does a good job at protecting Windows-based PCs. Unfortunately, uninstalling, upgrading or reinstalling Norton AV/Security products is a NIGHTMARE! You essentially have to download a brute-force removal tool from Symantec in order to cleanly uninstall/remove Norton AV/Security products.

I've started using McAfee Security Suite mainly because it is free with Comcast Cable Internet. Norton is better at protecting PCs than McAfee- but McAfee isn't as much of a HOG as Norton and doesn't have the horrific install/uninstall issues that Norton has.

I've been actively contributing on free tech-support forums which focus on malware detection and removal. The techs on these sites all tell me that NOD32 is the BEST AV software for Windows:

http://www.eset.com/smartsecurity/

There are LOTS of AV products out there - I love/hate Norton & Mcafee for the reasons I stated above. Other products like Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 and AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 7.5 get good reviews as well. Avoid Panda - I've supported folks with Panda and it lacks essential features.

Try this search - and browse the hits:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=best+AV+software

- John


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Dracion1 said:


> I've been having various problems with Norton Internet Security 2008, where it eats most of my virtual memory and ram causing other programs (mainly games) I have to crash. I've tried killing the processes in various ways, including running task manager as Administrator and System, but I can't seem to be able to kill the processes. Is there any way I can kill the processes?
> 
> The specific error it has caused the most is when I play Source games, a little message pops up saying; "Warning - OS Paged Pool Memory Low". I've killed other processes, but Norton appears to be the major resource hog.
> 
> ...


Hi Dracion1,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

Under normal circumstances Norton Internet Security 2008 only uses between 10-20 MB of memory. The only time this will increase is when LiveUpdate is running or a scan is being performed.

Your computer may also have some type of infection that is consuming resources as well. I would recommend that you run LiveUpdate to make sure you have the latest program and definition files applied, and to then run a "Full System Scan" in Windows Safe Mode.

In terms of the resources being consumed on your system, please check out the following document which will help you to optimize your system resources.

Symantec Guide to resource optimization

Thank you,
Mike


----------

